# Cove Point Water Park (Lusby)



## nikisonny

Can anyone give me some feedback on this place?   I've never been there.  I would love to hear from anyone that's been there.   I have four school age kids I watch during the summer and I need some ideas.  Does this place have water slides or is it just a pool or what's the story?  I need to find some things to keep them entertained this summer.  What is everyone else planning to do with their school agers this summer?


----------



## DoxieLuver

Great place to go.  A little expense for the entry fee, so I wouldn't plan on taking them more than once a week.  But they have slides, ropes swing/climber, etc.  I especially like that they have a smaller pool for the littler kids with a small slide too and a baby pool area that is shaded and has little fountains and things for them to climb on too.

Gets crowded, so get there early.  Same with any other place, some parents don't watch their kids, so you need to be alert to make sure the little heathens don't walk all over your kids.


----------



## Sharon

http://www.co.cal.md.us/residents/parks/events/covepointpool/


----------



## Elle

We went a couple of times last year.  My son was 7/8 and really enjoyed it.  

not sure if they changed their rules but last year once an hour there was an adult swim, meaning they closed down all 3 pool areas for 10 or 15 minutes to anyone under 18.


----------



## Geek

Elle said:
			
		

> We went a couple of times last year.  My son was 7/8 and really enjoyed it.
> 
> not sure if they changed their rules but last year once an hour there was an adult swim, meaning they closed down all 3 pool areas for 10 or 15 minutes to anyone under 18.




Even the baby pool?


----------



## MMDad

Geek said:
			
		

> Even the baby pool?


 Yes.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Geek said:
			
		

> Even the baby pool?



I am pretty sure, it is really more of a break/rotation for the lifeguards...


----------



## sccrmommy

They close down all the pools so the lifeguards can have a break.  Adult swim really just means they hope you are responsible enough to take care of yourself for 15 minutes!  St. Mary's County has a "Sprayground" in Great Mills area that's only $1.00 to get into to.  It's got a bunch of fountains and sprayers, but no pools.


----------



## Sheardelight

the spray park increased to 2.00 this year. the rates at cove point did too.


----------

